

Ask HN: What's an .io domain worth? - stephanos2k

I own &#x27;coding.io&#x27; and was asked if I would sell it.
How much should I charge?
======
wikwocket
In addition to the specific advice others have shared, the usual advice also
applies. Try to get them to name a price first, be prepared to walk away if
you don't like the price, and don't agree to a deal that you will regret when
you wake up the next day.

~~~
stephanos2k
That's what I did. I received an offer since. It's way below $500.

------
nathan_f77
I'd suggest asking for $1000, and let them negotiate you down to $500 or so.

------
gesman
Anything you'll be able to get above $500 will be a bonus.

I had hard time selling cool 1-letter domain so market for that stuff is quite
specific.

------
stephanos2k
Is there a marketplace where similar domains are traded?

------
HipstaJules
Go big, it's a really good one!

------
viennacoder
Depends who wants to buy it.

------
staunch
$0.5k - $5k

